# Agencies/Head hunters in dubai specific to IT/Software development



## withaims (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,
I am coming to Dubai next month to look for suitable job opportunity. I think finding a good Head hunter/Agency will be my first step. Can any body please recommend me good Agency that deal specifically towards IT/Software job opportunities.

Thanks.


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

withaims said:


> Hi,
> I am coming to Dubai next month to look for suitable job opportunity. I think finding a good Head hunter/Agency will be my first step. Can any body please recommend me good Agency that deal specifically towards IT/Software job opportunities.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello,

you can find agencies in this post

there is no specific agencies for IT, the best option is contact the agencies listed in the post and ask them for IT recruiter. Most of them are having a dedicated recruiter for IT they will definitely help you out.


----------



## withaims (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks -Geek.


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

withaims said:


> thanks -Geek.


Cheers mate.


----------

